# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  عندي مخطوطة تهذيب المجتبي لابن القيم نسخة ندوة العلماء بلكنهو الهند

## محماس بن داود

السلام عليكم

هل هذه المخطوطة موجودة في هذا الموقع؟  إن كاننت موجودة فالحمد لله، وإن لم تكن موجودة فهي عندي على ملف بي دي إف أريد إهدائها لإخواني في هذا المنتدى الطيب.

المخطوطة أكثر من ثلاثمائة صفحة، حجمها 161 م ب

المشكلة أنني لا أعرف طريقة وضعها في المنتدى

فهل من يدلني على الطريقة إن كانت المخطوطة غير موجودة في المنتدى!

----------


## عبدالرحمن

جزاك الله الف خير المخطوط على مااظن غير موجودة في الشبكة  العنكبوتية لذلك راسلني على الخاص .

----------


## أبو عثمان السلفي

هل مِن جديد؟

----------


## ابن رجب

> السلام عليكم
> هل هذه المخطوطة موجودة في هذا الموقع؟ إن كاننت موجودة فالحمد لله، وإن لم تكن موجودة فهي عندي على ملف بي دي إف أريد إهدائها لإخواني في هذا المنتدى الطيب.
> المخطوطة أكثر من ثلاثمائة صفحة، حجمها 161 م ب
> المشكلة أنني لا أعرف طريقة وضعها في المنتدى
> فهل من يدلني على الطريقة إن كانت المخطوطة غير موجودة في المنتدى!


نحن بانتظار وضعها ,,

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

رابط للتحميل , وقد قمت بتقسيمه الى صور مفردة مرقمة

بيانات المخطوط

اسم الكتاب : تهذيب سنن أبي داود وإيضاح مشكلاته وهو شرح مختصر المنذري لسنن ابي داود السجستاني ]
اسم المؤلف : العلامة ابن القيم الجوزية رحمه الله
رقم النسخة : 47 / 911
عدد الأوراق: 341 ورقة/ورقات [ في المخطوط صفحات كثيرة بيضاء ]
مصدر المخطوط : المكتبة العامة لندوة العلماء لكنهو الهند

رابط التحميل :

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.net/bidawy1/T...TABA.part1.rar

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.net/bidawy1/T...TABA.part2.rar

رابط التحميل بصيغة PDF

http://www.archive.org/download/taht...3/Tahtheeb.pdf

----------


## أبو عمار المدني

الرابط الصحيح للمخطوط بصيغة PDF  من موقع archive

http://www.archive.org/download/taht...3/Tahtheeb.pdf




```
http://www.archive.org/download/tahtheeb_803/Tahtheeb.pdf
```

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

ينظر هنا:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=35793

----------


## الباحث المستفيد

للفائدة:
كتاب ابن القيم رحمه الله شرح لتهذيب المنذري لسنن أبي داود رحمه الله 
وليس المجتبى(السنن الصغرى للنسائي)
وقد طبع مع عون المعبود

----------


## محمد المتعلم

بارك الله فيك

----------

